# Récupérer la caution d'un appartement...



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai quitté mon ancien appartement le 15 juin dernier... Je viens de recevoir, aujourd'hui, mon chèque de restitution de caution avec le récapitulatif des frais enlevés. :mouais:
Mon propriétaire à fait exclusivement appel à des préstataires de services pour ce qu'il estimait être du "nettoyage", une chambre à re-tapisser, etc.  
Dans la mesure où il va se faire déduire 50% du montant des prestations de ses imôts, ne devrait-il pas me facturer uniquement les 50% restant ? 
Dans le cas contraire, a-t-il le droit de faire cette déduction d'impôt dans la mesure où c'est moi qui aie payé ces factures ? 
Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Déjà le truc qui cloche c'est que la vétusté de la tapisserie ne peut pas t'être reprochée il me semble.

Je cite: _" La restitution du dépôt de garantie
Si un dépôt de garantie a été versé par le locataire à la signature du bail, le propriétaire le lui rend, dans un délai maximum de deux mois après la remise des clés.
Le dépôt de garantie doit être remboursé intégralement au locataire, déduction faite, le cas échéant, des sommes justifiées que doit le locataire au titre, notamment, des charges ou dégradations dues à un usage anormal du logement ; les dégradations dues à la vétusté ne sont pas imputables au locataire."_

http://www.anil.org/guide/locatif/fin.htm#F


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Déjà le truc qui cloche c'est que la vétusté de la tapisserie ne peut pas t'être reprochée il me semble.



Si, c'est à cause du frottement d'un meuble contre le mur qui a abîmée la tapisserie (qui devait-être, je vous l'accorde, d'une qualité imparable :mouais. De plus, nous ne sommes resté qu'un an... Alors on pas vraiment parler de vétusté... :rateau:


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juillet 2008)

Ok si ton proprio se fait rembourser une partie par l'état, il me semble logique que tu ne dois payer que c qui ne lui sera pas rembourser... si il se fait du fric sur ton dos... c'est pas normal ça


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai quitté mon ancien appartement le 15 juin dernier... Je viens de recevoir, aujourd'hui, mon chèque de restitution de caution avec le récapitulatif des frais enlevés. :mouais)



Ces frais correspondent-ils à l'état des lieux fait à la remise des clefs  ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Re-bonjour,

Voilà, je reviens de chez mon ancien proprio... 

Il ne veut rien savoir...  Explication ? À cause de moi il a du faire des frais sur sa chaudière qui ne fonctionnait pas, il a donc gonflé "légèrement" les frais... 

J'ai les boules, mais certains torts sont à ma charge dans la mesure où nous étions en colocation (mais j'étais la seule bailleuse)... :mouais:

_Je tiens cependant à signaler aux éventuels propriétaire présent dans l'assistance que :
* Résilier son bail avant la fin de celui-ci (dans la mesure ou le préavis est respecter) ne constitue en aucun cas un frais à déduire de la caution...
* Lorsque le locataire reçoit du monde, cela relève de sa vie privé et ne peut pas servir au propriétaire d'excuses pour gonfler ses frais (déduit encore une fois de la caution)...
* Il est également illégal de gonfler (encore et toujours) les frais déduits de la caution pour des réparations des précédents locataires..._
*=>Ceux sont les motifs expliqués par mon ancien proprio pour m'avoir facturé 150euros l'emplacement du four (qu'il ne changera pas en plus ! Si si, il me l'a dit...)*

J'ai voulu payer mon loyer jusqu'au dernier mois, j'ai eu tort ! Je ne le referais plus !




@aCLR : c'est là que je me suis bien fait eu, certaines choses avaient échappées à ma vigilance... Des exemples ? Les traces d'un four encastrable que je n'ai jamais eu... :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'ai voulu payer mon loyer jusqu'au dernier mois, j'ai eu tort ! Je ne le referais plus !



Ou tu passeras par une agence


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ou tu passeras par une agence


Tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche... 
En tout cas, plus jamais de particulier à particulier ! 
Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas....


----------



## elKBron (21 Juillet 2008)

oulalala, les agences, c'est pareil !!! De toutes manières, rien ne vaut une yourte.

Mais je compatis. Quand j étais étudiant, la proprio a conservé 75 euros pour la réfection du chant d'une étagère d'un placard, que je n'avais pas abimée moi même (comme toi, pas assez pointilleux le jour de l'état des lieux... Mes parents en sont encore verts de rage )


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ou tu passeras par une agence



ne crois pas ça !! eu c'est leur metier, donc eux ils t'entube, mais 3/4 du temps c légal.... alors que les particulier sont pas souvent coutumier de toutes les arnaques, et surtout comme ils sont seul ils flippent un peu, alors que l'agence, entreprise de son état, s'en bate un peu le coquillage de ta petite vie....
particulier ou agence, si arnaqueur il y'a, arnaqueur tu n'echapera pas 

désolé pour toi cris


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> c légal...



C'est bien là ce qui fait la différence


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est bien là ce qui fait la différence



oui mais ça ne devrait pas l'etre, car ils jouent sur notre ignorance, et on à l'impression qu'il vaut mieux etre un gros porc qui casse tout et qui paye pas, on à moins d'emmerde que quand on est honnete, on fini par penser des trucs comme ça...
mais bon... de toute facon y'a des arnaqueurs de partout, dans les agences, les particulier, autant que les locataires...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> c légal...



C'est bien là ce qui fait la différence


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est bien là ce qui fait la différence


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2008)

Crispeace, je t'invite à prendre rapidement contact avec une association de consommateurs, certaines se spécialisent notamment dans les différends entre loueur et locataires.

Un examen de la situation leur permettra de te conseiller, et je peux t'assurer que le seul fait d'informer le loueur qu'on a pris des conseils auprès d'une telle association m'a déjà permis de dénouer une situation difficile.


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Crispeace, je t'invite à prendre rapidement contact avec une association de consommateurs, certaines se spécialisent notamment dans les différends entre loueur et locataires.
> 
> Un examen de la situation leur permettra de te conseiller, et je peux t'assurer que le seul fait d'informer le loueur qu'on a pris des conseils auprès d'une telle association m'a déjà permis de dénouer une situation difficile.




Effectivement, tu n'as pas tord. Ce peux être un bon moyen de pression...
Il m'a cependant découragé... Quand je lui ai dit que j'avais pris contact avec l'adil (ce n'est pas encore vrai...), il m'a dit : "Grand bien vous fasses..." .
Il est vrai que je viens de me battre bec et ongle avec le banquier et je suis un peu sur les rotules... :casse:
Mais je vais quand même m'en occuper... 
Merci


----------



## huexley (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Effectivement, tu n'as pas tord. Ce peux être un bon moyen de pression...
> Il m'a cependant découragé... Quand je lui ai dit que j'avais pris contact avec l'adil (ce n'est pas encore vrai...), il m'a dit : "Grand bien vous fasses..." .
> Il est vrai que je viens de me battre bec et ongle avec le banquier et je suis un peu sur les rotules... :casse:
> Mais je vais quand même m'en occuper...
> Merci



Après tu peux commencer à lui pourrir la vie 


(ça à marché pour moi  )


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Après tu peux commencer à lui pourrir la vie
> 
> 
> (ça à marché pour moi  )



ça dépend le niveau du "pourissement"


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> ça dépend le niveau du "pourissement"



Ouh ! J'peux être vraiment Pourissante ! Tu devrais le savoir...


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Ouh ! J'peux être vraiment Pourissante ! Tu devrais le savoir...



en meme temps je ne t'ai jamais vraiment vu à l'oeuvre l'artiste  mais je me doute bien 
:hosto::hosto::casse:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2008)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Ok si ton proprio se fait rembourser une partie par l'état, il me semble logique que tu ne dois payer que c qui ne lui sera pas rembourser... si il se fait du fric sur ton dos... c'est pas normal ça


Ouais, mais...

Mettons (pour arrondir, hein) que son proprio lui demande 100 euros, et que l'état lui rembourse 50 euros.
A ce moment crispeace va dire : " ah ben nan je vous dois que 50 euros alors!"

Ben oui, mais si ton proprio te demande que 50 euros on va lui en rembourser que 25 du coup... :rateau:

Vous voyez ce que je veux dire là?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2008)

Et tant que j'y pense...



jeromemac a dit:


> ne crois pas ça !! eu c'est leur metier, donc eux ils t'entube, mais 3/4 du temps c légal....



Je vais pas dire qu'il faut vraiment pas être malin pour écrire des trucs comme ça, mais ça me démange...
Une agence c'est comme le reste, ça se choisit.
Celui qui sait bien choisir n'a pas de problème, c'est comme pour un garagiste, un plombier, un couvreur, etc etc... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

T'as loué ton appart par l'intermédiaire d'un plombier ou d'un garagiste ?
Pas très clair, ton post...

Mais bon.
Comme je suis sympa, je vais te donner un conseil : la prochaine fois, passe par une agence immobilière !

(Tu sais, là où tu vas faire réparer ta caisse et que tu te demande pourquoi ils portent des cravates et des costards de mauvais goûts pour réparer des bagnoles)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

En tant que loueur, je suis toujours tombé sur des proprios réglo qui m'ont rendu 100% de la caution versée.

Et puis, dans quelques années, il n'est pas exclu que le proprio ce soit moi.

Alors, s'il vous plaît, payez vos loyers !

La théorie du "tous pourris" c'est vraiment une belle merde, quel que soit son domaine d'application.


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> En tant que loueur, je suis toujours tombé sur des proprios réglo qui m'ont rendu 100% de la caution versée.
> 
> Et puis, dans quelques années, il n'est pas exclu que le proprio ce soit moi.
> ()



Ouais 

Il existe même des cas* où tu es, à la fois, le propriétaire et le locataire




*Société Civile Immobilière


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

*Et, s'il ne veut vraiment pas raquer, envoie-lui tes porte-flingues !!!*​


----------

